# Growing Old Ain't for Sissies



## mneeley490 (Feb 8, 2014)

*     HAVE  YOU EVER BEEN GUILTY OF LOOKING AT OTHERS*



> > > > *           YOUR OWN AGE AND  THINKING,"SURELY  I CAN'T LOOK THAT OLD."
> > > >
> > > > WELL, YOU'LL  LOVE THIS ONE:
> > > >
> > > > ...


----------



## seenred (Feb 8, 2014)

That's funny...but also painfully true.  I sometimes wonder who that geezer is who's looking back at me in the mirror.

Red


----------

